# template



## revid (Sep 21, 2009)

I posted this in another forum but didnt know which would be the best one so here it is again:
I want to put a half moon at the bottom of a table top Iam making.I was going to make a template,mark it on the top and rough cut it with a jigsaw.I was hoping to router it out with a straight bit with a pilot bearing on it to give it a nice edge.my question is can i use the template somehow to cut the design out ,then use it to cut the piece iam going to fit in so that it matches exactly?can it be done or do I have to do it another way.I thought i saw it done for wood inlays somewhere.thanks anyway.


----------



## Tom76 (Aug 28, 2009)

If you care to give the dimensions you are going to use maybe I can assist.
You wish to inlay a shape on a table top???


----------



## revid (Sep 21, 2009)

Its just a half circle at the bottom of a top for a huge shelf that Iam covering. Its probably 12" long and about 5"high.the method to do should be the same no matter the dimensions. I thought it had something with changing the pilot bearings but not sure. Thanks


----------



## revid (Sep 21, 2009)

Forgot to mention The top is about an inch thick


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Revid why would you want it on the bottom of the table and not the top. This is confusing to me. And the part of the question of the inlay just get yourself a inlay kit.


----------



## revid (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol not the underside but along the bottom edge. It has a straight edge and rounded elsewhere. It looks like a giant semi circle and I want to put the small semi circle in the middle of the straight "side".


----------

